# Afternoon Shopping Spree!



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I have had quite an afternoons online shopping spree!

First I went to Auber and ordered the Silvia PID with Pre-Infusion and steam control,

Next, I went to Hasbean and ordered my New Silvia, Mainly as I find the V3 more attractive, I like the articulating wand and my old machine was getting tired!

Then, I went to Coffee Hit and ordered a proper 'Rancilio' Naked PF to go with the shiny new machine and a 15g Marzocco Strada/VST basket

Now, It's a lovely sunny afternoon in Devon and I'm going to take my dog for a walk!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Please don't think I am Bragging, I can't stand Braggers, I just wanted to share my excitement of some long awaited new kit!!


----------



## Jugglestruck (Nov 17, 2011)

Never thought you were bragging for a moment!

I love afternoons like that, makes me want to go on a spending spree too.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant! Post up some pictures when it all arrives


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Be sure to use the right beans now - try these:

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/south-america/peru-tunki-500g.html

Al


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have also just been paid and am so tempted to get the pid kit. Can't decide on pre-infusion or not.

We feel your excitement.

I'm offering a bonus prize if your first silvia shot is perfect.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

onemac said:


> Be sure to use the right beans now - try these:
> 
> http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/roasted-origin-coffee/south-america/peru-tunki-500g.html
> 
> Al


I gather from that, you are loving the beans I recommended!?


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> I gather from that, you are loving the beans I recommended!?


Supping them now









Had to wind back the grind about 8 turns on the MC2 and it's still coming out a bit fast but I'm getting there









Al

PS - no sleep tonight......


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, hope it all arrives soon for you! Sounds like a great setup.

Please post pics so that we can be truly jealous


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Fun times ahead Nick!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> I have also just been paid and am so tempted to get the pid kit. Can't decide on pre-infusion or not.
> 
> We feel your excitement.
> 
> I'm offering a bonus prize if your first silvia shot is perfect.


Im used to a tired old silvia (not even totally sure which model, she was given to me) who knows what is going to be finding its way out of the VST first few attempts!?

Question is.. do I wait for the PID to arrive before I set it up and use it, or just go for it?!

In answer to your question, YES, go for pre-infusion! I currently do a sort of manual PI with the brew switch flicking on and off a few times, waiting a few seconds and then brewing, I find this really helps correct any minor imperfections in the puck and gives me greater consistency, therefore I belive a properly functioning and programable PI will be a massive bonus, also you get steam control with it. I recon it was well worth the extra outlay and It's not a massive amount more than the steam control one anyway.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

onemac said:


> Supping them now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah great stuff, Do you find though, that they are delicious, even when you didn't get it quite right!? They seem very stable once given de-gas time and once dialled In need very little 'shot to shot' adjustment. Did you get CC's standard Tunki roast profile or did you ask for the Full City+?

Also did you like the little personal touch on the label? Always makes me smile anyway!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Fun times ahead Nick!


Oh yes!!!!!!!

Looking forward to lot's more experimentation, Lot's more controllable variables thanks to PID, Brand new top quality gear, More things to learn in general really. I am a little nervous about installing the PID but being a home motocross mechanic im fairly engineer minded and It will be another lesson learned!

JIMBOW

No worries, if i can find the bloody camera will be taking photo's every step of the way, I might just use Nikki's iphone if i can't find it.

I was also going to do a detailed write up with photography for PID installation and review.

OH, forgot to mention, I went for the Blue LED PID display, only another couple of quid and I thought it just looks so much cooler than the standard red one!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Thats the exact same set up I was thinking of!! If you don't mind me asking - how much did you pay for the PID including delivery and where did you order it from?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks Outlaw. I reckon I won't wait for you to get yours, might order mine now!

Obviously will get the blue display.

I would say definitely try a few shots before the PID comes as a comparison.

I'm all excited now! Did you go for standard postage @$20? USPS?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Daren said:


> Thats the exact same set up I was thinking of!! If you don't mind me asking - how much did you pay for the PID including delivery and where did you order it from?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


No worries matey,

PID was $245

Blue LED Display was an extra $10

Postage was $20

This translated to a total of I think £175

I ordered from Auber directly, Here's the link. http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=104


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Thanks Outlaw. I reckon I won't wait for you to get yours, might order mine now!
> 
> Obviously will get the blue display.
> 
> ...


SWEEEET!!

I'm really excited for you!! Yeah, I don't think i got another option on the postage, I would have quite liked a Fedex option as I really trust them + they are damn quick! I'm happy with USPS though.

WOW, the race is on, whos will arrive first?!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ordered mine this morning. Silver case and blue LED with pre-infusion!!!

Woop woop!

Also went for Has Bean Colombian Oporapa!

Want to place bets on delivery time?

I'm saying 2 weeks.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Im going to say then.. 11 days!! Wishful thinking maybe!

Is yours for the gaggia? or do you have a secret silvia that you aren't telling us about?

Let me know how the Colombian is when it arrives. I have yet to find one that really excites me, there is just something about every one I have tried so far that just let's them down for my taste. What i put it down to is maybe a slightly stale flavour in even the freshest roast and they have lacked the real soul and magic that i seek. I don't doubt that there must be some absolute heavenly beans coming from that island but I have all but given up searching. I am excited that you are going colombian though and hope that you take delivery of a bag of magic beans!

I am still checking my emails every hour to see whether my new Silvia is on her way yet from hasbean but my order status is still awaiting shipment! aaaahhh!!!

Naked PF and Marzocco/VST basket arrived today though and had an email last night from PayPal to say that PID is in the post.

Resisting temptation to taint the VST and PF on the old machine!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got the Rancillio naked portafilter for Christmas and very happy with it. Let us know how you get on with the PID because that is a future upgrade I have in mind.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

sure Dave Grohl will do!

I'd suggest just going for it, as It will take your Silvia's spec right up there close to a 'pro-sumer' machine!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Pid for gaggia. I decided it was worth while after finding out the baby class has a similar size boiler to the silvia.

About 12oz.

I would use your new toys straight away as its all valuable learning time.

Naked PFs are great.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Will watch this thread with interest. Been debating getting a PID for my Silvia for the last year or so but always been unsure about import taxes etc.

Will expect lots of pictures etc. plus your views on the PID


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Outlaw333 said:


> No worries matey,
> 
> PID was $245
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info....

I've added this on to my birthday list! I'll be looking forward to your review....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

